# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Grote Griepmeting van start - Artikel

## Leontien

*Nederlandse en Belgische onderzoeksinstituten zijn 15 november voor de derde keer gestart met de '**Grote Griepmeting**'. Via de site kan iedereen wekelijks doorgeven of hij/zij verkouden is, griepverschijnselen heeft, of gewoon gezond is. De griepmeting loopt tot 31 maart 2006.* 

Bron:http://www.nu.nl/news/626577/83/Grot...van_start.html

----------


## Agnes574

De grote griepmeting is ook dit jaar weer gestart...
kijk op 
www.degrotegriepmeting.nl
www.degrotegriepmeting.be

Grtjs Agnes

----------

